# OLAM sample roasting guide



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Whilst looking for something else on www., I stumbled across this:

http://www.olamspecialtycoffee.com/downloads/dl/file/id/164/sample_roasting_guide.pdf

May be useful to some?


----------

